# Greg



## H2OSystems (Feb 25, 2013)

I am trying to find a trough drain or something similar to handle the discharge of 4 commercial washing machines. I have looked through the Zurn catalog but nothing that meets or looks like it would work efficiantley. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

call roto rooter


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

H2OSystems said:


> ....Anybody got any suggestions?


Read your welcome message in your inbox.


----------

